# WHATS WRONG?!?!



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

She has something wrong with her fluff on her head!! When I first got her she was fine but now she has her fluff on her head all jagged and it did not get wet from the snow so what is wrong??


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Assuming she is eating, drinking, and otherwise acting normally, there is nothing wrong with her. She just has a dirty head. Chickens are hardly pristine animals.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And check to see if there's mites at the base of the feathers on her head.


----------



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

Ok I’ll look.


----------



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

She does not have any mites, but I noticed that she has been losing feathers, so I think she molting??


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh goody, molting in the middle of a NY winter. She might not lose a ton of feathers. Let's hope not.


----------



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

Yeah :/


----------

